# Sons Of Night



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Seeing as both my other RP's went bust ill give this one a go:victory:

'They shall be my finest warriors, these men who give themselves to me.
Like clay I shall mould them and in the furnace of war I shall forge them.
They will be of iron will and steely muscle.
In great armour shall I clad them and with the mightiest gun shall they be armed.
They will be untouched by plague or disease, no sickness will blight them.
They will have tactics, strategies and machines such that no foe will best them in battle.
They are my bulwark against the terror.
They are the defenders of Humanity.
They are my Space Marines...
...and they shall know no fear.'
-The Emperor of Man


Astartes. The Emperors finest. Angels Of Death. Eighteen Legions of these Space Marines roam the seemingly endless stars as they Crusade for the Emperor in the righteous times of the Great Crusade. Led by their god like Primarchs each Legion forge their own legends and tales that wise mothers would tell their young children too make them sleep in the nights. One such Legion is the fear inducing Night Lords.

Hailing from the darkness shrouded world of Nostramo the Night Lords are known for their rapid raids upon unsuspecting worlds and leaving them barren wastelands that no man can set foot upon again. Their Primarch, Konrad Curze is gifted with being able to see the future. When the Hive World of Yasiti VI announces that the Emperor is a barbaric Tyrant who wants nothing more than mindless war and power Konrad Curze redirects the 12th Grand Company in a attempt to bring its corrupt leaders to justice. 

Whispers flutter the halls of the Battleship _Stalker_ that the Primarch himself is on route with the Entire VIII Legion but this is quickly shunned upon by the Sergeants of the squads present although many of them believe that the rumours themselves are a fact no evidence to support this has yet turned up however. Only one thing is evident too the Night Lords- The populace will repent their sins or fall under their chainswords and bolters.

Main NPC Character (Me)-

Brother Captain Lorimar:

Age: 389

Appearance: Lorimar is a tall gaunt figure. His face is sunken and wrinkles run around his eye sockets he has short cropped hair. He has two spikes upon his wide shoulders that each hold four skulls taken from various campaigns. A Ork, a Hrud and so the list goes on. He has took part in more than fifty campaigns, each one becoming a distinct leader amongst his brothers for often taking flight with his command squad from the back of a Stormbird.

Weapons: A blood encrusted Lightning Claw and golden Bolt Pistol that’s muzzle is shaped into that of a open mouth. 

Background: Lorimar was born on Terra and was present once his Primarch was reclaimed by his Emperor albeit as only a Neophyte. He has fought many times alongside Curze who he regards as a father figure and is known to be extremely loyal towards his choices. Now he leads the 12th Grand Company, made up mostly of Assault Marines it has few tactical squads that are made up of the Companies newer members. 


In this RP the players will take up the position of Lorimar’ command squad known as the Night Eaters. Character backgrounds should be as follows-
Name
Age
Appearance
Weapons (Keep to CC weapons if possible but bolters are allowed) 
Background

One thing I would like people too do is make their armour interesting (Add your own twists and tweaks like I did with the skulls go as crazy as you want with them) 

If anyone would like too play as things like Apothecary, Chaplain ect just send me a PM and ill get back to you ASAP.

Edit: Forgot too say that you will be using Jump Packs for the first part of the RP so please unclude them.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Veteran Sergeant Brother Valis
Age: 249
Appearance: Tall for a Space Marine, midnight blue eyes and short brown hair. He has a screaming mask for his faceplate, and ornate gold skulls adorned on his knee plates. On his jump pack he has a golden skull. 
Weapons: Two Lightning claws with built in bolters. Both have golden claws engraved into them.
Background: Born on Terra and quickly drafted into the Night Lords. He served with distinction in many campaigns, before being rewarded a place in the 12th Grand Company. He sees Lorimar as his mentor and brother in arms and has fought alongside him, gaining a place in the command squad. He has fought with him for years and trusts him above all else. He excells at the silent kill and is swift and true to the Emperors cause. He was promoted by Lorimar to Veteran Sergeant, for his faith and unflinching loyalty to both the Emperor and Lorimar and the Night Lords.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Name: Brother Arlis
Age: 150
Appearance: Has an unadorned deep purple (or whatever the NLs main color is) but has chains wrapped around the armor. The only part of his armor that differs from the rest is his left arm, which has lightning patterns ranging from the shoulder to his power fist.
Weapons: Power fist + Bolt pistol
Background: Raised from Nostramo and a former gang member who preferred to smash his opponents face.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Chaplain Valanoth

Age: 273

Appearance: Completely bald save for a thin ring that encircles his head like a dark, black halo. A thick ropy scar runs from the left side of his face, over a white, dead eye, and down to the right side of his jaw, a testament to his brutal encounters over the years. His armor is black as midnight- what little is visible under the dusted laminate parchments that adorn almost the entirety of his armor, each paved with the words of the emperor, and secured in place with accolades, medallions, and seals. His jump pack bears the holy symbols of the Night Lords and the Imperium.

Weapons: He uses a massive thunder hammer to deliver the truth of the emperor to his foes.

Background: Born on Terra, he was immediately snapped up into the Night Lords for his cunning and his unshakable will. His faith is resolute even by Chaplain standards, and he never thinks twice when the Emperor's will is to be executed. Lorimar is his brother-in-arms, a man he has seen a great deal of combat with, and recognizes him as noble and able.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

im the company standard bearer

name: brother acrias

age:245

appearence:his armour is all worn and torn from many battles, he has a skull on his left knee pad, he has two big claw marks, one on his right shoulder pad and one over his right eye ( on his helmet), lightning is striking from his claw mark on his eye.

weapons: bolt pistol and a standard
background:n/a,(da said it waas ok)


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Brother-Librarian Zephyrus Cian 

Age: 205

Appearance: Slightly shorter than average for a marine, but with striking aquiline features and deep emerald eyes. His hair is a pale, silvery colour which he keeps pulled back at the nape of his neck. His armour is deep cobalt blue with almost delicate scrollwork of stylized lightning bolts in gold and silver and contains the aegis inlays and psykic hood. 

Weapons: He wields a black force staff topped with a golden winged skull of the chapter and a bolt pistol inlaid with golden aquilas at his hip. Although he seldom uses the pistol, he carries it with him everywhere and if asked about it will reply simply that it was 'a gift'.

Background: Zephyrus was borne on Terra and singled out of the recruits of the Night Lords for his psykic abilities which took the form of electrokinesis and telepathy. After passing the grueling tests that all recruits go through, Zephyrus was also put through the trials of the psyker after which he was inducted into the chapter Librarium. Upon being granted gene-seed, however, he developed a minor gift of foresight. The foresight has haunted him with visions ever since. He tends to be aloof and icy to any but his battle brothers.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok I've edited this from my daemon possesed, and tried to make even more intresting, so-

Brother Tempestas Vesica

Age: 156

Apperance: Brother Vesica has standard armour, with a spike on both elbows. His Right arm, however is melded with his flesh, in a battle where the his arm was struck with a 'Kustom Burna'. His helmet has two tusks sticking out, like the fabled mighty Barrus of Terra. It has a draying His skin is dark, due to his exile on aestus 2. His eyes are as piercing as an eldar _falchu_ - the legendary bird in the stories of the harlequins. They are a deep yellow, like the colour of sand on Kassiva 5. He is about the same size as a regular Space Marine, maybe slightly smaller. 

Weapons: Brother Vesica was given twin ightning claws called 'Malum Terminatio' by a Captain of the Blood Angels, when as a young warrior in training he deflected a bullet with his chainsword, in a battle against an Ork Warboss. He then ran and shot at the Warboss, but was struck down. The captain called for an apocathery, trying to repay the debt. The captain slaughtered the Warboss, and the apocathery arrived a few seconds after.

History: Brother Vesica was born on Valanuth Prime. He was recruited to train after an Ork invasion started and the space marines arrived shortly after. They found Brother Vesica, just a boy, holding the orks off, with a few other civillians, and helped space marines fight the Orks off. He joined the space marines aged 26, fairly young for a Space marine. By the time he was 42 he had finished his training and was drafted to fight against Orks with the White Scars chapter. He fought with the Scars for 39 years before he was captured by an Meganob. He fought the Orks off, remembering the events of when he was younger.He got out, with an arm melded with his armor, and his fellow Battle-Brothers called him traitor, so was sent into exile by the White Scars. He was seperated from the other Space Marines, and forced to live alone. He fought the great sand worms of aestus 2, and survived for 3 years slaughtering the huge beasts until one day the Night lords arrived and let him join up. They re-painted his armour, and he added tweaks. To this date he has fought at least 25 crusades with the Night Lords. He has developed a hate for the orks, and will fight them whenever possible.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Name: Brother Aradiel Fenix

Age: 149

Appearance: Of average height with dark hair and cold blue eyes. His skin is pale and his face has a noble, yet sinister aspect to it. His armour is typical of a Night Lords marine except that the whole surface is covered in gold studs.

Weapons: A power sword and a bolt pistol.

Background: Born and raised on Nostramo where he was selected to join the Night Lords. Showed great skill with a blade and worked his way quickly up the ranks until he arrived in Captain Lorimar's command squad. He is not well liked due to his arrogance and is fairly cold to others. However, no one disputes the fact that he is a useful member of the squad.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

All acepted so far as soon as a few more people join ill get the action thread one thing though Shadow Hawk this is Pre-Heresy so there wouldnt be any Daemon Possession if you character wants to live so if you could edit that out it would be great


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Name : Sergeant Deacon Nero

Age : 261

Appearance : Short dark hair with long scar down left eye and sharpened pointed teeth with elongated canines. Multiple lighting strikes across power armour, chains wrapped around shoulder his shoulder guards with dozens of skulls hanging off of them, screaming faces taken from the dead stretched and nailed too his power armour. 

Weapons : Master crafted bolt pistol and " mortisarch " a huge power axe forged for him and presented too him by close companion Krieg Acerbus, mortisarch is a sinister enormous axe who's blade is jagged with razor sharp teeth.

Background : Found on Nostramo after a reign of terror through the underhive cities in which he murdered and robbed citizens and gang members alike and left his "calling card"" on his victims in the form of an N for Nero carved into there throat. So Infamous was he that famous bounty hunter Gaahl Jackell was paid too hunt down the tyrant and kill him, nothing was heard of Jackell until his barely identifiable corpse was found in the sewers with a dagger though his heart and the letter N carved into his throat..... 

Nero eventually was brought in by Captain Krieg Acerbus and the two formed an instant bond and have fought many battles side by side. Nero is known for his rage and ferocity in battle, and is known for his short temper and terrifying appearance.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Name;Apothecary Raefan

Age; 203

appearence: raefan has long black hair which he wears loose when not wearing his helmet. He is of average for a space marine though he is slight of build compared to his brothers. He is clad in the pure white armour of the apothecary. He has like many of his brethern decorated his armour to inspire terror. HIs shoulder plates each have cruel curved blades and he has attached a xenos skull to his helmet and has painted its body coiling around his torso and legs. However none of these are as terrifying as his belt of curved long knives.

weapons; nathecium, reductor and a belt of long knives Even now with the astartes armoury at his disposal he wields these knives over any other weapon.

Background: Raefan found his home as a gangland knife fighter on Nostramo he swiftly became skilled at the use of lng knives knowing exactly were to cut to paralyze ,injure or kill. These skills made him a good choice as an apothecary after formal training he moved through squads until he became a member of the illustuous night eaters.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Name: Honoured Brother Ein Grayson, Champion of the Night

Age: 221

Appearance: Honour Guard Grayson stands almost 8 feet tall, his height surpassing many of his brothers, while his immense frame betrays his prowess in speed and agility. His frame is covered with scars, trophies of his former life in the gangs, as well as his training as one of the Astartes. He bears the sacred Mk. 2 'Iron' pattern armor, heavily modified with studs across his greaves and shoulder plates, his right shoulder bearing the Crux Terminatus, his left bearing the Skull of the Night. His vambraces bear the open mouths of vampiric skulls, their fangs extending to his hands, and a winged skull as the buckle of his belt. His armor is stained black, with archs of white lightning glinting across. His helmet has been modified the most, his vox-grille modified to mirror that of the Raptors, large screeching vents put in their place. His helm mirrors the skull of a bat, grinning menacingly. He has a quick release for his jump pack, allowing him to drop to the ground should the unit ever become damaged, however this would allow him to retain the power core for his suits internal systems.

Weapons: Grayson bears the 'Thunder's Wrath', an artisan crafted Storm Shield mirroring the grinning vampiric skulls upon his vambraces, the fangs dripping low from is bottom edge, to allow him to impale his enemies upon his charge. In his right hand, he bears the 'Lightning's Tongue', a sinister relic blade that sways back and forth as lightning finding its way to the ground. Jagged wings form the hilt of the blade, and reaches out, its length just over half the height of its wielder.

Background: Grayson was once, like many of his brothers, a criminal of the hives. It was the man-god Conrade that saved him from his hell, giving him the promise of bringing peace to the universe in the name of the God-Emperor and his dream of uniting mankind. It is said that Grayson was once an Enforcer of his hive, until his unit was murdered by the uprising of gangers he was sent to put down, and given no choice but to flee. He was enslaved, branded a traitor for fleeing when all hope was lost. To know if this is fact is to ask a wall how long it has stood, as Grayson keeps these memories buried deep, hidden away. It is the light of the Emperor who keeps him sane and focused. He often keeps to himself, only speaking when needed, upholding his vow to only let words of hatred leave his lip when they are spoken in the name of the Emperor and for Mankind.

(I do hope this meets your standards Dark Angel)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Very good Profiles guy (Good work TD he is scaring me now haha) Ill start writting up the Action Thread now 

Edit: Thats not too say however people wont be able too join i will have to fill you in somehow but for the moment it is closed, DA


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Brother Elexa

Equipment: Power sword (Vax) hand flamer(Kelza) Frag grenades Mark II power armour jump pack
Appearance: Short black hair and a very pale almost transluscent white face. He is ridiculously nimble and his strokes are not powerful and he tends to wear enemies down with his sword play slushing cut after cut into the their body causing them to loose blood.
Each piece of his weaponry is named and has been specially designed and modified to inspire terror in his enemies

Vax (powersword) was enchanted by a librarian to imbue the death screams of each of its victims. Thus when it whistles through the air the screams and pleas for mercy ring around the battle field. The hilt is in the shape of a dragons head

Kelza (hand flamer) has been specially designed by himself to look like a dragon and roars when fired. Its intricate curls and scales draw the eye to the red ruby that represents its gaze shows the deepest fear of his opponents hearts. The fire itself takes that very form and is different for every opponent. As Kelza spurts flame each man will see a different shape in the tongue of flame and it will strike fear into his soul.

His power armour is once again customized to mirror his face onto his helmet however the eyes are pure white with a single tongue of fire lacing down the centre. His armour is black and mounted below the aquilla on his breast is half the head of a dragon which he killed in the battle the was his claim to fame. Underneath it lies 3 long gashes from the dragons claws

Background: Was one of the emperor's original astartes developed by the emperor and excelled in close combat and thus remained as an assault marine. On one of the campaigns with his primarch Elexa and his squad were asked to remain in the woods till nightfall and then attack the insurgents camp drifting over the walls. Elexa fell asleep and awoke later to find his companions dead around him and a huge monster standing over him. Elexa fought for his life and though the dragon burned the armour from his body and ripped his torso and leg to shreds with its claws he remained strong and succeed in hacking one leg and one wing from the beast.

It was then that Curze himself arrived prepared to punish Elexa's squad for their negligance. He and his bodyguard arrived to find Elexa powersword in hand avoiding the lame beast snarling jaws by inches as he danced amongst the desecrated remains of his comrades. Finally the beasts wing threw him against a tree and he fell dazed. As his vision faded to white he saw Curze stride forward and a tongue of flame which is the inspiration for his helmet.

He woke minutes later to find Curze standing over him and he insisted upon accompanying his hero in the original mission to pay for his carelessness in the loss of his squad. He was gifted a set of power armour from his squad sergeant with 3 scratch marks down the breast to remind him of the price of his mistake. He wears it to this day and though he did not kill the dragon he was awarded with its head for his valour and his name was changed to Elexa which means dragon's flame in Curze's home tongue.

His rise could have been meteoric yet though he has been offered promotion he feels his great mistake was more costly than his achievements and he has rejected the promotion


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

DB you accepted you will be the last person accepted now


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

could i possibly still join?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Well BAV in a couple of updates Curze will be arriving and a new squad- Light Eaters will be able too start playing


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Recruitment is now open for a few more players max amount however is five seeing as BAV has already made a character, DA


----------



## AceSage (Jun 29, 2009)

Name: Brother Orpheus

Age: 203

Appearance: Orpheus has a completely shaved head and piercing black eyes. He stands at 7’6 and is impossibly muscular. He prefers to fight without his helmet. His shaved head is adorned with many, many ominous black tattoos that inspires fear into his enemy when he is up close and personal. His armour is black with white lightning decals on his greaves, though he doesn’t wear any armour on his arms, showing more of his black, demoralizing tattoos. His shoulder guards are in the shape of a dragon head, with his arms extending down out of the dragon’s open jaws. He does however wear gauntlets on his hands, which are bright white. 

Weapons: Orpheus carries with him a power sword that, when activated, glows a magnificent white. He also carries a black, ornate bolt pistol that he has had since becoming a Night Lord. 

Background: Orpheus was born and raised in the tough streets on Nostramo, working as a personal bodyguard for a low-class gang, however after an assassination attempt on his leader’s life, his leader was killed and he left the gang before they could do anything about his failure, but they still hunted him. They only hunted during the day, so he had to move around at night, and his vision at night became almost as clear as it should have been during the day, and he eventually began hunting the gang members hunting him. He slaughtered all of them brutally, but the gang itself had enlisted help from a higher-status gang, and he became outnumbered and his death was almost certain. He was found by a Night Lord roaming the streets one night in search of criminals to punish, who offered him a chance to escape the life he led. Not knowing what the huge man in ornate armour really meant, he accepted, and then began the long, arduous journey to became a Space Marine.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard. So thats down to two palces (Imm0rtal Reaper is making a character).


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, it's finally done lol. Here he is:


Veteran Brother Vathek

Age: 269

Appearance: Standing almost a full head taller than your average marine (7’11), Vathek is a truly terrifying sight to behold. His build is massive even for a Marine, making him a perfect wrecking ball. From his crown spills a shoulder length mane of jet black hair, draw tightly across his scalp into a ponytail. He has dark, endless yet beautiful eyes. Upon the left side of his face, Vathek bears a line scar that begins above his eye, and ends just above his jaw line.
Vathek’s Armour is decorated with a lighting pattern he applied himself. The knuckles of his lighting claws are grinning skulls, as are the exhausts of his backpack. His helm is painted with a laughing skull, wings unfurling from its side and the rivets of his armour are all also skulls.

Weapons: Brother Vathek wields an ornate pair of lightning Claws and carries a bolter and bolt pistol.

Background: Originally draw from Nostramo, Vathek is a particularly ruthless warrior. He spent his years prior to his induction to the ranks of the Adeptus Astartes roaming the streets of Nostramo Prime as a killer. For years he evaded capture until Curze himself found him. Vathek fully believed that the Night Haunter was going to kill him, as he had killed all wrong doers in Nostramo fairytales. But alas, that was not to be Vathek's fate. Curze took him in and educated im, keeping his close. As what appeared to be protection. Though Vathek always beleived said protection was not needed. It turned out Curze had returned to his home planet, after many years with the so called Emperor of Mankind. The Primarch of the Night Lords had in fact, returned to gather recruits to become Space Marines.

Vathek has only been part of his squad for a mere three years, a reasonably short period of time by Astartes standards. But in that time he has built a reputation of being bloodthirsty yet efficient.
Brothers Orpheus and Eliphas , two of his oldest friends, often have to reel him in when he becomes particularly violent. A few of his Brothers have made the remark he would make a good World Eater.

Many Astartes Officers have remarked upon Vathek's personality claiming it is dangerous. Saying he is too bloodthirsty and prone to slaughter. Luckily, the Warrior's years of service directly to the Primarch have saved him reprimand. Along with the other two members of his "orphan" squad, Vathek serves as a sort of bodyguard to the Primarch from time to time, serving as a council as well as a deadly combat squad.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Put the Age down by a hundred Imm0rtal and your accepted.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Name: Eliphas Nygma; those who know him personally such as brothers Orpheus and Vathek call him Eliphas while those who have only heard of him call him Enygma

Age: 284

Position: Assault Sergeant

Equipment: Specialized jetpack that is slimlined for extreme speeds, lightning claws on both hands and feet, single black bolt pistol with a question mark carved into it he calls the Death Eater. His armor is customized like the rest of his squad to suit their lightning quick assaults and allow optimum speed and movement, while it makes them much faster they have less protection

Appearance: he is tall and skinny much like his primarch and his skin as a pasty white. He has long black hair that has a blue-ish tint to it and his eyes are a deep blue. He has scars that run from the corners of his mouth to his cheekbones, where they came from he will not tell (think Glasgow smile).

His armor is a dark blue with black lightning bolts painted all over it, the mix of the two colors up close looks a little ostentatios but from far away it makes him hard to see among people or when he is moving which is how he likes it. His helm is shaped to resemble a skull of a bird of prey and has piercing red eyes. 

Backround/Bio/Personality: Eliphas was taken to be a Night Lord from the backstreets of Nostramo when the Emperor came to the planet and met with his lord the Nighthaunter. As a child Eliphas was left to wonder the streets where he was soon picked up by a sadistic gang where he learned how to torture and murder, but when the gang was attacked by the Nighthaunter the legendary beast let Eliphas live for some unknown reason.

After that moment Eliphas turned to his love for puzzles and word games but also kept himself in shape in case he was ever attacked. Once he was a space marine he was inducted into the Raptor Corps for his speed and agility where he excelled in blitz tactics and also in stealth behind enemy lines.

It was after his squad was tasked to be the recon group for a night lords' speartip on some human/alien alliance planet that he realized his sadistic tendencies were starting to come out and twist his love for puzzles. He decided he would satiate these tendencies to get rid of them for the time being and he and his men began setting traps and playing with their objectives.

He and his men did so well at instilling terror that by the time the speartip came no war was needed and soon he and his squad were requested across the board by legion commanders. Unfortunately these tendencies in him did not leave but grew stronger, something his commanders do not know about due to most of his missions meaning they are very far away from him. 

While he tries to keep a grip on these issues it makes his mind very erratic at times and extremely hard to predict how he will react to others, his mood swings are often likened to those of their own primarch. He can sometimes be very dark but at others he could be easy to get along with, but it is the fact that his varrying mood swings are unpredictable and his superb abilities at stealth and instilling terror are second to only a few that he has earned his nickname Enygma from his comrades. The one thing that does not change is his unswerving loyalty to the Emperor and his primarch and his confidence in is abilities. Over his many years he has built up a terrifying reputation for himself and is widely known throughout the legion and is often called upon to be part of a bodygaurd for the primarch himself when he enters the battlefield because of his combat prowess.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard guys Next update is tomorow now then you lot shall be introduced.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Next update shall be tomorow instead of tonight sorry guys


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Now we have a NPC (Non-Playable-Character) Antagonist played by Concrete Hero who has made the lovely Vereor (Acts as a Captain and has joint Command with Lorimar planetside)-

Name: Vereor

Age: 357

Appearance: Vereor is particularly grim looking. A short shock of silver hair sits upon his head and hard green eyes stare out from a statue like mask. His features are hard and usually unmoving. Vereor is as exceptionally well muscled and toned as the strongest of his brethren, but is broad even by Astartes standards. His skin has a pale hue, typical of the Night Lords.

The 1st company Sergeant is clad in a monstrously huge suit of tactical dreadnought armour. The colour is the darkest blue, almost black. Bright bolts of blue and white lightning arc across the plates of his armour, appearing to crackle and move in the light. The trims of his armour are painted a bright gold and depict leering, long fanged skulls. A thick, spiked golden collar surrounds the pit where his helmet sits. The Helmet itself is a pointed Knight-like helm with thick grills carved down the front, a single Unicorn like spike sprouts from the forehead. The eye sockets of the helm glow a fearsomely bright red, bathing those before him in the baleful, blood tinged light.

Weapons: Vereor’s pride and joy is his Ornate and masterfully crafted Chainfist; the weapon is a large right handed powerfist. The fingers extend into vicious talons and a crisscrossing section of spinning blades is worked into the palm of the weapon, another, longer spinning chain blade extends from the outside of the hand. Its name is Exitium

In his left hand he holds an impressive and large Storm Shield, moulded into a kite shape. A large, gold shrieking skull adorns the front of the shield, spikes and blades worked into its face so it can be swung and thrust at the enemy; cutting and impaling as the crackling force surround it.

Hidden in a covered holster on his left thigh is Vereors last resort weapon; a Plasma pistol called Death Knell. The weapon is black save for laughing white skulls carved along its length.


Background: Vereor is a Terra native; he was part of the policing force of one of the cities, before being chosen for Asartes service. Though the force was undoubtedly corrupt, it was one of the closest forms of justice on the dark planet and enabled him to visit painful vengeance on those that deserved it.

Vereor has built up a rivalry with the Captain of the Twelfth Company; Lorimar. Though it started as Healthy banter between good friends, distance and increased competitiveness has turned the rivalry slightly sour.

Despite his grim and dour appearance, Vereor is particularly pleasant to his friends and is even prone to the occasional joke, though he is mostly silent and brisk with those unfamiliar. He follows orders with incredible loyalty and some would say slightly over the top single mindedness. Though this, coupled with his fearsome combat prowess has landed Vereor as a high ranking Sergeant of the First Company, often leading Terminator Assault at the head.

Vereor embodies terror in unrelenting and unstoppable fury, his attacks driving forward unflinchingly towards the enemy as he and those he leads seem almost indestructible to those that would try and face them.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Update will be tomorow now guys, sorry about the delay I took my Rottweiler rabbiting today and forgot to save it so very sorry.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Just want to take the time out to say well done to everyone so far, some really great stuff


----------

